# Wine Labels



## wine maker1 (Jan 7, 2007)

We would like to make our own wine labels for this years batch. My son is good with a computer and can certainly create the label, but does anyone have any recommendations regarding what paper to use for the label, how to stick it to the bottle and where to get it.


Wine Maker


----------



## Wade E (Jan 7, 2007)

Joan has a real nice label maker that I believe she got from a website
called www.JoAnn. It prints out preglossed labels with adhesive already
on them. Otherwise George sells Label paper on his this forum too!
Georges are either peel and stick or gummed, just wet and stick. Not
sure which one or if both. Good luck!


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 7, 2007)

We just print on good quality printer paper, cut them out and use glue sticks. The labels stick well, but when it's time to take them off to reuse the bottles, a little water wets the glue and off they come. No scraping, no fuss, no muss.


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 7, 2007)

I also use quality paper and a glue stick. The glue stick allows the labels to come right off for the next run. The colors will run if they get wet, but you should be able to set them with some artist's spray or hair spray.


----------



## Angell Wine (Jan 7, 2007)

I just use Avery shipping labels.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 7, 2007)

I have used Avery, Office Max and WalMart brand shipping labels...but then found out about plain paper and glue sticks for the big labels...no problem with clean up....

I use a small sticky address labels for my 'No Deposit-Please Return Bottle' label.....as well as the 'WARNING....Drinking wine may cause intercourse' label that goes on special bottles for special people.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## jsmahoney (Jan 8, 2007)

Northern Winos, I didn't know that! Is there a special additive in those bottles? I don't think my bottles have that!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2007)

Or maybe you just dont drink enough of it to affect you!


----------



## kutya (Jan 8, 2007)

I use Avery 8164 for my labels, and I make them in publisher. They are a pain to take off, but so easy to stick them on. I have a dandy little razor blade window paint scraper ($1.50 at Home Depot) soak the bottles over night, and comes right off...


js, I agree with wade, you're not drinking enough.


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 8, 2007)

For wines that I am pleased with, I use glossy photo paper, 6 ML, or 44 pound, and print it on my photo printer, glue them with a glue stick. For my so so wines, I print on plain paper, labels, whatever is cheap and easy. For my poor wines, but I say what the heck, bottle it and in a year or two ya never know, I use an indelible marker right on the glass


----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2007)

I have designed quite a few labels but have never printed one out yet.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 8, 2007)

Why not, Wade?


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 8, 2007)

So what are you putting on your bottles, Wade? Heck, if I can design a label I'm sure going to use it?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2007)

I just never got around to it but I will soon. I have peeled all the
old labels off the champagne bottles and will do from now on.


----------



## jeffpwright (Jan 20, 2007)

I usually let George print mine on the label paper (with his nice color laser printer...). However, you can buy the plain label paper for a few cents per sheet and print your own. 

Usually though, I use milk as a glue to stick plain paper labels on when I make something George doesn't do labels for -- it works great and is very easy to get off at recycling time. I simply dip the label in a little saucer of milk (sort of try to just float the label on the surface to wet the whole backside) and then proceed as with the regular wet and stick labels. Cheep and easy.


----------



## Bill (Feb 27, 2007)

I think that it was Joan that said to use milk to glue the
lables on
I tried skim milk and it didn't work, so I tried whole milk and so far it is holding good. I do use the glue stik too


----------



## kutya (Feb 28, 2007)

Silly question.....doesn't the milk sour/stink??? I have never heard of this before.....


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2007)

I have heard of this milk adhesive on another forum and they just
dampen a paper towel with the milk and dab it onto the back of the
label.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 28, 2007)

It is the casein in the milk that makesthe label stick, I believe. You need some milk solids for it to work, so whole milk works a lot better than skim. They used to make paint out of milk also.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2007)

HUH!


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 4, 2007)

Wade,
Let's see one of you labels!!!


Ramona


----------



## ScubaDon (Mar 4, 2007)

I bought my paper from Walmart. It is a 8 1/2 x 11 photo paper with self stick backing that is labeled as easy to remove. Only about $8.50 for 20 sheets. My labels are a little tall but I can print 4 per sheet so I only need 8 sheets per 6 gallon batch bottled in 750 ml bottles. My next batch I am changing up and putting 24 1/2 size 375 ml bottles per batch. More bottles is more labels (smaller).


----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2007)

I think Ive posted some before but here it goes for you!


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 4, 2007)

Excellent!!!! Wade,


I really like the Pear Reserve!!! They will look great on the bottle too.


Label making gets in your blood just like winemaking!!!


Ramona


----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2007)

Can only show 2 as when I post 2 more on another post it just replaces the 2 previous! ???Let me try one after this post.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2007)

2 more coming!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2007)

Last but not least!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 4, 2007)

Looking good wade...anxious for you to put them on bottles and show us....


----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2007)

I put the Cherry ones on today and bottled but Im not much of a
photographer and whether I turn the flash on or off on the digital cam.
they dont come out very well


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 4, 2007)

Love the Raspberry Rain!!!!


----------



## sangwitch (Mar 9, 2007)

dang wade! you've been busy while I've been away. The labels look great! You need to try again with that camera though - we need pics. on some digital cameras you have to press teh button half way so the digital reading can beset and then press the rest of the way for the picture to be taken. Try that with yours.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 9, 2007)

Will give it another try Sang! Starting my Nut Brown Ale tommorrow!


----------



## Badhibit (Mar 11, 2007)

Winemaker, I get my labels at, www.4th&amp;vine.comYou get a cd rom disc, for over printing. and all the inst. with your first order. You can get different tin plates. You just type in the label, worded the way you like. Badhabit


----------



## jsmahoney (Mar 11, 2007)

WOW wade! Those are all nice wine labels. I think I might try my hand at a few. I usually just let George make them. But, these are really nice. I like them all! Great job!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 17, 2007)

Heres a new 1 for the kit I'll start tommorrow!


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 17, 2007)

oooo, Wade, Very nice. Love the subtle colors!!!


Ramona


----------



## OilnH2O (Mar 19, 2007)

Wade, great job!







I love the cherry label -- did you get that cherry pic off the internet? Would you be willing to share?? I might try to use that as a basis for my sweet cherry wine that's in the carboy...

Dave


----------



## Wade E (Mar 19, 2007)

Allposters.com Oil. Im always willing to share. This is a great site for just about any images!


----------

